# Smoking Cornish Game Hens this weekend....tips?



## benfrench

I am smoking some cornish game hens and some ribs this weekend. I have done ribs before. I have done chicken breat and a whole turkey. Any tips on the game hens though? I intend on brining and rubbing and finishing with a honey glaze of some sort. I will probably drape bacon too to prevent them from drying. Apple Wood will be used. Anybody have any tips, suggestions? For your time I will post pictures throughout.


----------



## jrod62

brining will help keep them from drying out and don"t over cook them . you can put butter/garlic mix under the skin will also help from drying out.








  will check back for the Q-views


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds to me like you have it covered. Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## thedad45373

benfrench,  

I've used a small V-8 can and filled it half full with my favorite beverage and smoked like a beer-butt chicken. Came out good and moist too.

Dick


----------



## mballi3011

The first bit of advice I have for you is go out and buy some more. They are really easy to smoke and don't tsake very look at all. Maybe an 1 1/2 or 2 hours maybe. Now just amke sure that your smoker is alittle hotter maybe 275°ish maybe alittle hotter if you want crispier skin. The make sure that the internal temp is 165° or above.


----------



## scarbelly

Here is a whole bunch of good reading for ya 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=cornish+game+hens


----------



## sprky

Seams to me you have a good plane going. Smoke them baby's up and post the pics.


----------



## benfrench

Well, Everything came out great. The Cornish Hens stole the show from the Ribs....guess I did something right with them. As promised photos are attached.


----------



## berninga87

That looks great! I just saw some cornish game hens at the store for like $2 each, I think ill have to try some now


----------



## bbqdisc




----------



## vstheboombox

Never thought about smoking cornish game hens. They look pretty amazing! Especially with bacon! Would you mind sharing the brine and recipe? What temp and how long did you smoke it for?


----------



## benfrench

vstheboombox said:


> Never thought about smoking cornish game hens. They look pretty amazing! Especially with bacon! Would you mind sharing the brine and recipe? What temp and how long did you smoke it for?


I usually brine with Kosher salt, brown sugar, bay leaves and water. Really simple brine. Usually I go for 225ish on the temp and heavy smoke for the first hour, then I will add the bacon and let them cook the rest of the way. I have had them take 3-6 hours depending on environmental factors and which smoker I am using. The reason I don't add the bacon in the beginning is the coloring on the hens, as they don't get served with the bacon (though you could) the bacon will leave a strip where the color from the smoke isn't.


----------



## stjoeguy1122

benfrench said:


> I usually brine with Kosher salt, brown sugar, bay leaves and water. Really simple brine. Usually I go for 225ish on the temp and heavy smoke for the first hour, then I will add the bacon and let them cook the rest of the way. I have had them take 3-6 hours depending on environmental factors and which smoker I am using. The reason I don't add the bacon in the beginning is the coloring on the hens, as they don't get served with the bacon (though you could) the bacon will leave a strip where the color from the smoke isn't.


I know this is an older post but this is what I have done in the past and it seems to work out really well . . . I brine my hens over night in pickle juice, Famous Dave's Hot is my preferred one . .  I stop by the locate butcher and get a couple of pounds of pork fat and lay that on a rack above the hens.  I have had excellent results every time.


----------

